# Apollo-Soyuz rendezvous in space



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's an oldie-but-goodie: the circa 1975 Revell kit of the Apollo-Soyuz linkup in space.
















The kit is a bit heavily molded, typical of its time, but went together pretty well. The final assembly's a bit delicate, with all that weight on the long arm.
















I was worried about the condition of the 35 year old decals. But although some of them silvered a little bit, only one disintegrated before I could get it on the model. 

Hope you enjoy this blast from the past!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!!! A nice bit of history and work on your part!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Paul. Nice work!! - Denis


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nice work, I like this kit enough that beyond my finished one I have 5 or 6 of them stashed away.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice job! I remember this when it originally happened back when I was a kid. 

Sean


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got a half-finished one sitting in it's box on the shelf. That looks great- I'll have to pull it out again!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great model, a nice rare 'contemporary events' kit, thanks for showing, excellent build.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks good!
I wish I knew what happened to the one I had back then.


----------

